# [SOLVED] DBus - problemy po update

## Xywa

Witam

Po ostatnim update systemu, w pośpiechu zrobiłem "z buta" etc-update i użyłem opcji -3 dla dbus. W efekcie przestało mi działać wszytsko związane z dbus - np. wskaźnik nałądowania bateri czy wicd, ktróry mówi że:

```
Unable to contact the Wicd daemon due to an access denied error from DBus. Please check that your user is in the users group.
```

Co powinienem zrobić, aby właściwie skonfigurować DBus, bo chyba nie muszę nic zmieniać w uprawnieniach grup jak zaleca wicd?Last edited by Xywa on Mon Apr 19, 2010 2:10 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Xywa

OK. Z racji że nie mogę pracować na systemie, oferuję 25zł przez PayPal pierwszej osobie, która rozwiąże ten problem.

Co zrobiłem dotychczas:

Revdeb-rebuild, reemergowałem dbus i hal, a po reemergowaniu dbus - TAK oznacza co już zrobiłem:

TAK chmod go-r /usr/libexec/dbus-daemon-launch-helper ...                                                                         [ ok ]

TAK rc-update add dbus default

TAK You MUST run 'revdep-rebuild' after emerging this package

TAK You must restart D-Bus `/etc/init.d/dbus restart` to run

Mimo to ciąglem mam brak wicd (choć net działa), k3b nie widzi nagrywarki, gdy włoże np. kartę pamięci to system jej nie widzi oraz inne (poniżej)...

karta dźwiękowa:

```
KDE detected that one or more internal sound devices were removed.

Do you want KDE to permanently forget about these devices?

This is the list of devices KDE thinks can be removed:

Capture: HDA NVidia (ALC663 Analog)

Output: HDA NVidia (ALC663 Analog)

Output: HDA NVidia (ALC663 Digital)
```

Power Mangement:

```
Battery: not present
```

W razie czego jestem dostępny pod PW.

----------

## Garrappachc

```
gpasswd -a <user> plugdev

gpasswd -a <user? messagebus
```

Zrobiłeś (popróbuj także inne grupy)?

----------

## Xywa

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> gpasswd -a <user> plugdev
> 
> Zrobiłeś (popróbuj także inne grupy)?

 

Wskaźnik baterii, karta dzwiękowa, czytnik kart pamięci zaskoczyły  :Smile: 

Mam ciągle problem tylko z wicd:

```
Unable to contact the Wicd daemon due to an access denied error from DBus. Please check that your user is in the users group.
```

----------

## SlashBeast

Wicd dziala, tylko nie mozesz sie do niego z usera podlaczyc.. Mozesz sprobowac zrobic kopie /etc/dbus-1/system.d/wicd.conf i go wywalic, przemergowac wicd i powinno byc cacy.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Wicd dziala, tylko nie mozesz sie do niego z usera podlaczyc.. Mozesz sprobowac zrobic kopie /etc/dbus-1/system.d/wicd.conf i go wywalic, przemergowac wicd i powinno byc cacy.

 

Zrobiłem co napisałeś. Wywaliłem wicd.conf, odeemergowałem wicd, zaeemregowałem na nowo. To samo.   :Sad: 

----------

## Garrappachc

```
gpasswd -a <user> users
```

----------

## Xywa

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> gpasswd -a <user> users
> ```
> ...

 

Jest już OK.

 :Razz: 

Garrappachc, jak się nie pogniewasz 22zł dla Ciebie za pomoc, a 3zł na piwo (nagroda pocieszenia) dla Slasha!

Dzięki chłopaki!

[SOLVED]

P.S. Tak z ciekawości, Garrappachc, mógłbyś wytłumaczyć dlaczego mój system zgubił te ustawienia grup i co robić w przyszłości aby tego uniknąć?

----------

## SlashBeast

ls -ld /home/<twoj_user> zwraca nazwa_usera:users czy nazwa_usera:nazwa_usera? Generalnie, to trzeba pamietac, by podstawowa grupa wszystkich normlanych userow bylo 'users'. Domyslnie useradd robi grupe taka sama, jak nazwa usera.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> ls -ld /home/<twoj_user> zwraca nazwa_usera:users czy nazwa_usera:nazwa_usera? Generalnie, to trzeba pamietac, by podstawowa grupa wszystkich normlanych userow bylo 'users'. Domyslnie useradd robi grupe taka sama, jak nazwa usera.

 

Być może coś zagineło.

Co do 25zł, jako że odbiorcy nie chcieli nic - poszło na Gentoo Linux Foundation.

Dzięki wielkie za pomoc!

----------

